# have a crush on



## aniceto

como se dice "to have a crush on" por ejemplo "when i was young i had a crush on her" etc.....


gracias


----------



## Eugin

Hola aniceto!
la idea es que "estaba enamorado" o que le gustaba mucho alguien.
Espero que ayude!!!!
Saludos


----------



## garryknight

Otra manera de decir la misma cosa sería 'perder la chaveta por alguien'.


----------



## yolanda_van huyck

aquí se dice mucho "estar colado por alguien" o "estar loco por alguien"

saludos

yoli


----------



## Chaucer

aniceto said:
			
		

> como se dice "to have a crush on" por ejemplo "when i was young i had a crush on her" etc.....
> gracias


*

chiflarse por

Cuando yo era joven estaba chiflado por ella (Méx)*


----------



## sergio11

aniceto said:
			
		

> como se dice "to have a crush on" por ejemplo "when i was young i had a crush on her" etc.....
> gracias


 
No sé la nomenclatura de hoy, pero en nuestra época (pre-1976) en Argentina se le decía "metejón", "tener un metejón con alguien", y tu frase "when i was young i had a crush on her" se diría "cuando yo era joven, tenía un metejón con ella".

No está en el DRAE, así que no se maten buscando.  Es un argentinismo, probablemente lunfardo (el slang de Buenos Aires).


----------



## EVAVIGIL

sergio11 said:
			
		

> No sé la nomenclatura de hoy, pero en nuestra época (pre-1976) en Argentina se le decía "metejón", "tener un metejón con alguien", y tu frase "when i was young i had a crush on her" se diría "cuando yo era joven, tenía un metejón con ella".
> 
> No está en el DRAE, así que no se maten buscando.  Es un argentinismo, probablemente lunfardo (el slang de Buenos Aires).



¡Uy, sí, Sergio, tener un metejón!  
También "estar metido con" y "meterse con"...
¡Cuántos recuerdos!
Un saludito.
EVA.


----------



## Artrella

Sergio y Eva... sí... _metejón_ y _estar metido_...lindas épocas!!

Aquí van unos ejemplos del uso "lunfardo" de estas expresiones



> QUE LINDO ES ESTAR METIDO!
> 
> Letra de Pascual Contursi.
> Musica de Enrique Delfino.
> 
> Que lindo es estar *metido*
> y vivir pensando en ella,
> y sentir que como un frio
> se nos entra por las venas....


!



> www.elportaldeltango.com
> 
> Letra: Florencio Chiarello
> Música: Roberto Goyeneche
> 
> ... Todo el barrio del caso se ha enterado
> y no salgo, pues me quema el corazón
> cada vez que algún vecino interesado
> me pregunta cómo va mi *metejón.  *
> Ya nadie puede curar mi *metedura  *
> vivo muy triste y mi guitarra ya no canta
> hago fuerzas pa' dormirme, mal el sueño
> está *metido con vos*... y se me pianta.




Chán chán!!


----------



## La Tuti

Hola, 

Se dice: 
_I´m feeling a crush on Tom
or 
I´m having a crush on Tom

_Gracias,


----------



## EVAVIGIL

La Tuti said:


> Hola,
> 
> Se dice:
> _I´m feeling a crush on Tom
> or
> I´m having a crush on Tom
> 
> _Gracias,



Hola, ¿preguntas cuál es la adecuada de las dos?
Como no hay signos de interrogación, no está claro.
Si es así, 

*To have a crush on someone.*

Un saludito.

Eva


----------



## La Tuti

Gracias Eva!. 

Sí, sí era una pregunta. Olvide los signos de interrogación .

Saludos!


----------



## EVAVIGIL

De nada, me alegro que te sirviera.. 
Eva


----------



## mt2sea

En inglés sólo se dice _I have a crush on Tom_.  _I'm having a crush on Tom_ es incorrecto.  Un saludo!


----------



## Homero

Lamento confirmar que mt2sea tiene razón . . .


----------



## mundomadrid

Sres:

Estamos delante una frase curiosa inglesa que quizá no tenga buena traducción.  Nunca he visto una traducción convincente.

Todas las opciones obvias - estar enamorado de, le gusta, esta colado por, le pone, etc. etc. - no captan la inocencia y la trivialidad que capta la frase inglesa.

Cuando uno tiene un "crush", no está enamorado, sino que hay una  persona le gusta a otro, le atrae, pero de un modo normalmente inocente y no necesariamente sensual.  
Por ejemplo, los niños pueden tener un "crush" en sus profesores, y son demasiado jovenes para que sea algo erotico.  
Los adultos pueden "tener un crush en" alguien de modo inocente y frivolo, en sus amigas o colegas.  
Solo quiere decir que la persona te gusta, te atrae, pero no que estés loco por la persona.

MM


----------



## proudphoenix

Le dije a alguien de Mexico, "Estoy enamorado de ti." Ahora, me preocupo que creyera que yo queria decir "I am in love with you," y eso no era el caso. Solo queria decir "I have a crush on you." 

Cual es la mejor manera de decir a alguien de Mexico "I have a crush on you" sin decir "I am in love with you?" 

Gracias.


----------



## etherfer

I?m not from Mexico, but, according to my Spanish (mother tonge), if I'm not wrong, the answer is    ME SIENTO ATRAÍDO POR TÍ,  or      SIENTO ATRACCIÓN POR TÍ.

Hope this could help you


----------



## proudphoenix

Thank you, Etherfer. That does help me. I think that either "Me siento atraido por ti" or "Siento atraccion por ti" would be understood in the way that I intended. I only wish that I had asked you earlier. 

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Homero

¡Muy bien, Etherfer, muy bien!  La verdad es que usted ha cautivado el sentido del modismo.  Lo único que falta es el propio modismo . . .

A ver: "enamoricarse" (?).  "Prendarse de" (alguien)?  El término castellano (preferiblemente, el modismo) tendría que conllevar el sentido de atracción y también la sensación vertiginosa producida por las hormonas.


----------



## AlexJAlexJ

En México se diría: "Me gustas" = I have a crush on you.


----------



## AlexJAlexJ

proudphoenix said:


> Le dije a alguien de Mexico, "Estoy enamorado de ti." Ahora, me preocupo que creyera que yo queria decir "I am in love with you," y eso no era el caso. Solo queria decir "I have a crush on you."
> 
> Cual es la mejor manera de decir a alguien de Mexico "I have a crush on you" sin decir "I am in love with you?"
> 
> Gracias.


------------

Me gustas


----------



## Glamdoll

Yo creo que *''me gustas''* es la mejor opción.
se entiende en todas las regiones de habla hispana y es mucho menos que ''estar enamorado''.


----------



## piensabien

Glamdoll said:


> Yo creo que *''me gustas''* es la mejor opción.
> se entiende en todas las regiones de habla hispana y es mucho menos que ''estar enamorado''.




Estoy completamente de acuerdo.  Esta es la mejor opción cuando te sientes atraído(a) por otra persona pero todavía no estas enamorado(a) de el(ella).


----------



## AlexJAlexJ

Creo que podría ser algo más que "me gustas" pero sin estar enamorado


----------



## alex_vkcr

De acuerdo a la explicación de mundomadrid...  se me ocurren varias cosas, son unas expresiones no muy comunes pero perfectamente entendibles en España: tener un buen rollo/rollito con someone; hay algo especial entre nosotros; hay buen rollito entre nosotros; y tengo buen filin(pronunciacion de feeling) con ella


----------



## ZSCC

En Venezuela: Me gustas!
También puedes decir que tuviste "un flechazo"!


----------



## duvija

Todavía quedé nostalgiosa recordando lo de 'metejón'. Sí, en Uruguay también se usa(ba).


----------



## Yoni3jos

En Colombia: ''when i was young i had a crush on her'' seria '' Cuando era joven yo estaba* tragado *de ella''


----------



## pocumus

Podría ser “siento algo por ti”


----------



## grindios

Estar enculado


----------



## Mirlo

Cuando era joven me gustaba/ me tenía flechada


----------

